# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  هنري أصبح ثالث أفضل صانع للأهداف في الدوري الإسباني

## mrboch

أصبح المهاجم الفرنسي تييري هنري، الذي صنع هدفين في انتصار فريقه برشلونة أمس السبت على ضيفه مورثيا برباعية نظيفة في ختام مباريات الدور الأول لبطولة الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم، ثالث أفضل صانع للأهداف في البطولة خلف الأرجنتيني أرييل إيباجاثا لاعب ريال مايوركا وخوسيه ماريا جوتييريث "جوتي" لاعب ريال مدريد.


ويحتل إيباجاثا وجوتي قمة ترتيب أفضل الممررين في البطولة، بسبع تمريرات لكل منهما، بفارق تمريرة وحيدة أمام هنري.


وصنع قائد أرسنال الإنجليزي السابق في مباراة مورثيا الهدفين الثاني والثالث اللذين سجلهما الصاعد بويان والكاميروني صامويل إيتو، بفضل اختراقاته من الجانب الأيسر ليقدم واحدة من أفضل مبارياته مع الفريق القطالوني.


ورغم غياب هنري عن العديد من مباريات برشلونة هذا الموسم، إلا أنه تمكن أيضاً من تسجيل خمسة أهداف.






اللاعب الفرنسي تييري هنري مع اللاعب الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي

----------

